# Park models



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know of park model dealer in the Houston area? I've done online search and only come up with one each in Athens and Lake Livingston. We're getting ready to downsize everything, sell our house and other properties, and move, so we're thinking of getting a park model to put somewhere quiet and drier than the coast.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

PPL?


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Most RV parks that allow long term (permanent) residents sell park models. Try narrowing your search to where you want to live and then see who the park works with for park models. I am assuming that you want to live in a park and not on your own property.


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

*park models*

athens was bought out by a large Corp. several owners from Athens started a new company.

http://www.platinumparkhomes.com/

many of the The RV Parks are buying these now.

On the other hand there is more of a traditional RV (sliding patio doors) that are also called park models.

hope this helps

:texasflag


----------



## TWJ (Mar 29, 2012)

*park models*

Try Diamond park homes. Thy are in Alba, Texas. Seems to work well with options and floor plans. Will use them when its my turn.
Damondparkhomes.com


----------

